# Weekend Report



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out Friday night to try and catch a fish or two. When I show up Brandon already has a flounder in the cooler. I get set up, get the dog squared away, and talk for a little while. After about 30 minutes I get a bait in the water and would you know it......about 3 minutes later I got this nice bruiser on the wall.










I have read on here how a few of you guys have dogs that track down a deer for ya.......well I got one better....my dog brings me bait.......haha!










Well I didn't have much going on Saturday so BigRigz andI went out fishing. I didn't get out there till kind of late and Brandon was already there fishing with his g/f. I was there for maybe 45 minutes and Brandon's g/f gets a nice run on some cut bait. After fighting that fish like a pro forabout15 minutes on 12lb braidin comes this hoss! I didn't notice until after the pic was taken, but I don't see a spot on this side of the fish!










Now that all the guys are jealous it's time for one of us to get a fish........and wouldn't you know ZZZZZZ the Fin Nor sings and here comes an interesting fish. He fought funny and I wasn't quite sure what it was until we saw it....Anybody want to guess why it was fighting funny........lol



















I hope you guys enjoy the photos. To the hater......you can kiss my :moon


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

No hater here, Ray. Glad to see you found some fish.

-Jason


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report man, I'm going to have to meet ya'll down there sometime. Cool pictures of the red with the funny tail. I like the blue on his tail


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Good Times!! Great pics


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Some nice reds there. Did y'all catch any more flounder?It looked a little cool that night. Gene


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

:clap :clap :clap :clap :bowdown :bowdown :clap :clap :clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, no more flounder were caught but then again we weren't really trying for any. The one that was caught was actually caught on a large chunk bait......kinda crazy!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice reds! The dog bringing ya bait is funny! =D My dog won't touch a fish unless it is flopping around, he'll chew the heads off, then leave em be.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Dang, I wish I woulda got out there with you guys. Had to drive a "spirit truck" at Escambia HS homecoming, so I didn't get home til like 9pm and I was ready to crash. Looking forward to hittin em this week with ya!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job guys and gals. I need to get out there again sometime. Definitely some oddball fish you guys pulled up, but hey, big reds are big reds. Impressive how that last fish pictured was still going strong (relatively) with half its tail missing.



Alex


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Who's the hater?? Nice report, and Im glad to see you finally catch a red. Im sure you've had your fill of gar balls by now:clap


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report Ray. Great fishing for all. I bet that ole big boy with half a tale did fight a bit different.:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell of a catch bro...Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Great report. Why would anybody complain about your reports?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Good post konz!

Looks like someone or something was trying to turn that Red into a slot fish!

:usaflag


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/27/2009)*Who's the hater?? Nice report, and Im glad to see you finally catch a red. Im sure you've had your fill of gar balls by now:clap


I'm not going to post who it is....no need for the drama. I just wanted him to know that I'm aware of his s**t talking.

And man, that's not the first one ...... been catching a few.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *konz (10/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *roofordie (10/27/2009)*Who's the hater?? Nice report, and Im glad to see you finally catch a red. Im sure you've had your fill of gar balls by now:clap
> ...




I hear ya. Im sure the description let em know. AND, I know it's not your first one. I always read your reports for useful tips and info to help me catch more.....just teasing you about all the gar reports. Tight Lines!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report ray...you guys are doing well...nice puppy, my jacks would try to eat a pinfish...it was pretty cool last sat. night...


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Hit this spot up 3 times in the past couple days without even a run. :/


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry i havent commented on this thread yet, i havent been on in TWO DAYS:reallycrying

i caught that flounder on a huge chunk of croaker while i was shark fishing.. and yes amanda worked that red very well for her first one


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

You suck Ray, and your goatee looks funny,.... I meant great report and pics. oke (no hater here)


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we all know it was larry that was doing all the hating on us:moon


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Report Ray, AND Your LiiiiiittttTTTTLLEe DOG TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Always enjoy your reports - great pics!


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

That's some fine redfish! :clap Is that at 3mb?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

NowI see what you were Talking about Ray Still a Nice Fish Hope Me and Reed Get into them Tomorrow Night, Good to Finally Meet you The Other day, If Your ever in the area stop by!!! Wish us Luck Remember I.m going to Meet Reed Who Can't Catch Crap!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

NICE FISH Ray and Brandon !!!!!!!! Yep I will be there with the new rig to break in with my first ever BULL ! Hate I will miss the party at the Tiki, but with the new job my fishing time is limited, any of you guys crossing the bridge on the way to the tiki come by early and say hello !


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck fellas!


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

that is the best dog trick ever.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ole wacko jacko is the sh!+


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Ray just read your report! Can't ever imagine some one talking crap to you? You are a class A guy!Ok enough of the brown nosing! Nice report Ray and Brandon your a idiot and wanna be! LOL


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *snatch it (10/29/2009)*Hey Ray just read your report! Can't ever imagine some one talking crap to you? You are a class A guy!Ok enough of the brown nosing! Nice report Ray and Brandon your a idiot and wanna be! LOL


ok daniel, when was the last time u caught a fish? oh wait other than a gar :moon


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *snatch it (10/29/2009)*Hey Ray just read your report! Can't ever imagine some one talking crap to you? You are a class A guy!Ok enough of the brown nosing! Nice report Ray and Brandon your a idiot and wanna be! LOL
> ...


 ha ha I have been catching fish way before you where even thought of lol!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

once again gars dont count.. you know somebodys gona take this the wrong way.. daniel and i are fishing buddies and are just trash talking.. no need for anybody to think otherwise


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go konz! I'm a little late chimimng in here. All the usual suspects have already said what needed saying, but Good puppy too! dogs must go with!


----------

